# Bunny Theme Names



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought it would be really fun to start a thread contributing sets of "theme names" for when one is naming an entire litter. I'm not very creative but I remember someone doing a litter of herb names and a litter of Ben and Jerry's names and I thought it was the cutest thing EVER.

I think it'll be fun to see what we can come up with.

My favorites so far I think are:
Pickles
Asparagus
Chickpea
Biscuit


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 23, 2011)

Tehehehe

Jack Daniels
Southern Comfort
Disaronno
Amarula
Midori
Captain Morgan 
Sailor Jerry
Bacardi
Smirnoff
Tito
Skyy



And now I want a cocktail and a bunny to play with.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 23, 2011)

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> And now I want a cocktail and a bunny to play with.


LOL!!! Love those!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 23, 2011)

If there are lots of boys in the litter you could name them after the super friends:

super man
bat man
spider man
wonder woman
green lantern

I know there are more, but my husband is the fan so I can't remember them.


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a litter that I can't decide if I'd like to name them

Heffalump
Woozle
Eeyore
Christopher Robin
D Gotta love Pooh Bear)

Or

Basil 
Sage
Tansy
Clover

Gah XP Decisions lol


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 23, 2011)

What about a Bird Theme...

Phoenix
Swan
Canary
Sparrow
Bluejay
Raven
Starling
Falcon
Robin


----------



## SNM (Jun 23, 2011)

I already named a litter after Whinnie the Pooh
Ben & Jerry's
Nuts
Different shades of green 
Orange objects
Famoust 30's and 40s actors.actresses
Mexican Food
The stupid names on bottles of nail polishes
Kids movies
Family members
Plants
Flowers
Different species in the rabbit class


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 23, 2011)

SNM, what orange objects? Like Carrot, Orange, Sunset, etc?

LOL love the nail polishes! Like "I'm Not Really a Waitress".

I came up with:
Prince
Princess
Duke
Duchess
Earl

Amber
Amethyst
Topax
Jade
Gem
Opal

Willow
Clover
Fern
Flora
Fauna


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 23, 2011)

We've named rabbits after characters in TV shows. We had one litter that was named after characters in Dollhouse (Sierra, Echo, Victor, etc) and another litter where we named the bucks after characters from Supernatural (Sam, Dean & Adam). We have two brothers that are named Castiel & Crowley from Supernatural (sorta funny since one is an angel and one is a demon in the show).

We've gone with gods before - Hermes, Mercury, Nyx, Sophia, Athena - you get the idea.

I've got one buck named "Big Jake" after one of John Wayne's characters - and his son is named "The Duke" or Dukey as we call him.

I'm not good at naming animals - we have three litters here and my daughter is dying to name them after My Little POny characters and I'm saying "NO". Not my thing at all...


----------



## hillrise (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a doe named Lilac, whose daughter I named Lily. I have another rabbit that looks similar to what Lilac looked like that I've named Lavender. I've decided Lavender's daughters will be Lupine, Laurel, Licorice, and Lotus.

I'm also planning to breed Rosie to Dazy (formerly Daisy...until he decided to show he was in fact a buck), and their kits will have flower names. Calendula, Peony, Posy, Marigold, etc. Might still with flowers that end with the ee sound...

Then I have my buck Don, whose sons will be Don Quixote and Don Alejandro. Quixote's descendants will be Don Juan, whose sons will have various Spanish names, and a Casanova. Alejandro's sons will be Don Diego de la Vega, Zorro, Bernardo, Don Luiz, Don Rafael (who's offspring may be characters from TMNT), and will have daughters Elena, Esperanza, etc.

I tend to run names by descendants through the rabbits I decide to keep, but occasionally do litter themes.

I've also had a StarCraft character litter (Vulture, Goliath and Wraith), and candies (Snickers, Caramel, Milky Way, etc.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2011)

What about "Watership Down"? Hazel, Fiver, Big Wig, ....... Or "Futurama"--Lela, Fry, Bender, Hermes, Zoidberg, Zap, Amy, ........


----------



## SNM (Jun 23, 2011)

I love supernatural <3. 

Yeah stuff like that.Random orange stuff. It's like playing a game of eye spy with my litte eye.My little sister named one of her holland "Orange Traffic Cone" The new owner loved the name. Calls her that to this day, I kidd you not. Carmen no longer gets to name rabbits.

I actually had an obsession with Clint Eastwood for a while. Named one of my rabbits after him and a whole litter after his movies. My black mini rex Clint Eastwood is one of my favorites


----------



## Jaded (Jun 23, 2011)

I named my Flemish litter after Ice Cream flavors..
Vanilla
Chocolate
Strawberry
Chocolate chip
Cookies and cream
Cherry
Coffee
Rocky road

And my Netherland Dwarf litter after The Lion King...
Simba
Nala
Zazu
Sarabi
Mufasa

And now im on to naming my Mini Lop litters MGS characters.
Grey Fox
Sniper Wolf
Psycho Mantis
Vulcan Raven
Decoy Octopus
Screaming Mantis
Crying Wolf
Laughing Octopus
Raging Raven


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 24, 2011)

I am naming all of my kits after rivers and creeks in my state. There are some strange names to choose from like Navasota, Yegua, Comal, etc. but it makes them very unique!

After I run out of those names I am thinking about going to naming them after elements in the periodic table.


----------



## GizmoTheMiniRex (Jun 24, 2011)

try to think up names that would fit with the different countries of the world


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 26, 2011)

Major Cities-
London
Paris
Beijing
Milan
Rome

At the shelter we had a litter of kittens found in a Jeep-
Cherokee
Laredo
Wrangler


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 26, 2011)

Gemstones-
Topaz
Amethyst
Garnet
Emerald

Wizard of Oz-
Dorothy
Toto
Glinda
Em

I would give orange or red rabbits Weasley names-
Molly
Ron
Fred
George
Ginny
Percy etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2011)

We cherry-pick names out of literature, movies, and telvision. One of our dogs was named Dogzilla and the other was Dogbert. Our Iguana was named Freddy--Nightmare on Elm Stree. Our tarantulas were named after characters from MAD magazine. Commander Bun-Bun name came from the Drew Carey Show. Peter, if you don't know you shouldn't be out walking around on your own. Of course, some came already named, so they kept the one they already knew.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I am naming all of my kits after rivers and creeks in my state. There are some strange names to choose from like Navasota, Yegua, Comal, etc. but it makes them very unique!
> 
> After I run out of those names I am thinking about going to naming them after elements in the periodic table.


I have Dallas, Austin, Mercedes (which is a girl's name) and I forget what else I had....

I was going after names of Texas towns & cities...


----------

